# Hyper Flex Suspension Bushing Set



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

$199 - Delivered

http://www.sfxperformance.com/parts/ENE318134R.htm


I just ordered it


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Front/Rear Sway Bar set*

http://www.drivewire.com/PerformanceParts/eibach/pontiacgtoantirollkit.html



(someone stop me) :willy:


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> $199 - Delivered
> 
> http://www.sfxperformance.com/parts/ENE318134R.htm
> 
> ...


Does the kit include a new bushing for the rear crossmember? (The bushing below the insulator for the thunk-in-the-trunk tsb)


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Justice said:


> Does the kit include a new bushing for the rear crossmember? (The bushing below the insulator for the thunk-in-the-trunk tsb)




I'm not really sure :confused But I will capture it all on film when it gets here...


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm ignorant - What will all that nice red stuff do? Will you update us all on how your ride is affected?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

malum in se said:


> I'm ignorant - What will all that nice red stuff do? Will you update us all on how your ride is affected?



Hey malum, Stock Bushings are made of rubber or something like rubber, so stock suspention is "squshy".

This set of bushings is made of Nylon (or something synthetic like Nylon). Material like Nylon doesn't wear out as fast and isn't "squshy". The whole suspension will be tighter/stiffer :cool 

That's the best description I can give, If anyone here needs to correct it feel free... :lol:


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

Robertr2000 said:


> Hey malum, Stock Bushings are made of rubber or something like rubber, so stock suspention is "squshy".
> 
> This set of bushings is made of Nylon (or something synthetic like Nylon). Material like Nylon doesn't wear out as fast and isn't "squshy". The whole suspension will be tighter/stiffer :cool
> 
> That's the best description I can give, If anyone here needs to correct it feel free... :lol:


That's correct. along with "tighter/stiffer :cool " include *Rougher*. And now that most of the play is out of the suspension system, cars that are pushed hard, break parts. Not trying to sound negative, it's just the trade off when tightening everything up


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

GM Paint Guy said:


> That's correct. along with "tighter/stiffer :cool " include *Rougher*. And now that most of the play is out of the suspension system, cars that are pushed hard, break parts. Not trying to sound negative, it's just the trade off when tightening everything up



Ya, stiffer is also a description I should have used. 

I guess I should ask: How much stiffer? Anyone installed a Bushing Set?


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

Robertr2000 said:


> I guess I should ask: How much stiffer? Anyone installed a Bushing Set?


Ah Hah! That's the million bushing question!


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

After running "Poly Urathane in my '67 Chevelle for 6 months, I took them out and went back to rubber until I discovered Del-A-Lum (Global West). This is on a DD.


----------

